# Sikhs In American Army



## drkhalsa (Nov 22, 2004)

> In Service of Faith and Nation[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jasvinder Singh* (Dhillon) Mon Mar 04[/font] In the 21st century the Sikhs are being discriminated against in joining the US Army.
> 
> I am a physician interested in joining the US Army Reserves. A 1999 Army regulation, which requires no facial hair for use of a facial mask in chemical warfare, disallows Sikhs from joining the Army.
> 
> ...


After reading this I have question for all of you that why sikhs in america havent been able to won this right when i has been done in britain and canada


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 22, 2004)

Sikhs in the United States Armed Forces, Army Reserves, Military Academy, Air Force


----------



## S|kH (Nov 22, 2004)

We don't have many turbanned Sikhs as it is...and then how many of them want to join the Army?

Joining the Army isn't a right, its a priveledge. 

I do think we may be able to re-join the Military services, but we need a more presence there first. 

Seriously though, there are only about a 1-2 Turbanned Sikhs who actually try to join the Army...if the Army let these few individuals in, it would probably cause more harm than good. 

Britains have a Sikh squad troop thing.

Our time will come though, just give us a few more people and some time and we will win it


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 23, 2004)

VaheguruSeekr said:
			
		

> Sikhs in the United States Armed Forces, Army Reserves, Military Academy, Air Force


Thanks for the reply and I have seen this site but I am asking for turbaned sikh which are now ( after 1984) are not allowed in army . 


Dear Sikh 

YOu are very right in stating reason behind it and i agree with you and I am also waiting for the day when enough turbaned sikh in USA will be there and they will get this prevelege


----------



## Arvind (Nov 23, 2004)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> when enough turbaned sikh in USA will be there and they will get this prevelege


IMHO, That may not be the case. There are already so many Sikhs doing odd jobs only because policies are not favorable in some or other place.

I feel bad when full Engineers from India join US forces after getting clean shaved, and that too at non-commissioned positions!


----------



## S|kH (Nov 23, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> IMHO, That may not be the case. There are already so many Sikhs doing odd jobs only because policies are not favorable in some or other place.
> 
> I feel bad when full Engineers from India join US forces after getting clean shaved, and that too at non-commissioned positions!



You make a choice on what you want to do...whether Kesh means something for you or your ready to part with it. 

The problem right now is, that we have too many Sikhs who easily part with it to join the army. I'm sure if they kept it, the movement would have picked up incredibly, and we would have been allowed into the Army.

We're not allowed into the Army because no one is even aware that we are trying to enter the Army. No one knows, because it was only like 2 people that tried.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 24, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> IMHO, That may not be the case. There are already so many Sikhs doing odd jobs only because policies are not favorable in some or other place.
> 
> I feel bad when full Engineers from India join US forces after getting clean shaved, and that too at non-commissioned positions!


 
DEAR SEWADAAR JI

actually I was not aware of extent of sikh population in america and as told by our member sikh It was quite few people applying for army , now I have got some figures about populationa and also as told by you if lot of people are applying then they should fight for there basic right as a sikh and I agree with you

*Large National Sikh Communities*

NationNumberPercentIndia19,000,0002 %United Kingdom500,0001Canada225,0000.6USA100,000Malaysia50,000Singapore20,000*Places With the Highest Percentage 
of Sikhs in the Population*

PlacePercentNumberPunjab, _India_61.00%11,000,000Haryana, _India_5.81956,836British Columbia, _Canada_2.30100,000French Guiana2.001,200Rajasthan, _India_1.48649,174Himachal Pradesh, _India_1.01400,000United Kingdom1.00500,000Alberta, _Canada_0.5413,600Ontario, _Canada_0.5050,100Fiji0.504,000Uttar Pradesh, _India_0.49675,775Manitoba, _Canada_0.323,500


----------



## Arvind (Nov 24, 2004)

drkhalsa ji,
Fighting for rights is vanishing from blood of those, who just run for materialistic things, as if seen for the first time, and keep sitting on that false pride. For those, Getting into US Army is of much more value than keeping themselves as a Keshadhari sikh. Just two colonels! and other Sikh officers can be counted on fingers! Indian defence services are having the most decorated sikh officers, and bring victory to home. Soemtimes I feel, Most of the American crowd just want to stay or pretend ignorant about sikhs, due to reasons best known to them. And I came across such open-minded and receptive Americans too, after looking at them, I used to wonder how come they are still part of the same crowd! 
Regards.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 25, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh
Das did write a letter to president Bush via email at an address
president@whitehouse.gov
which as follows(with a few alterations)


> Dear Mr.President,
> I am really sorry that I am taking the time of the most powerful man of the world but plight of my fellow Sikhs have made me compelled to write you.
> You will agree that it is right of any human being to do what so ever he can do to protect his home when it is attacked. For Sikhs this is their religious duty especially when their brothers are being brutally killed daily.
> So since 9/11/2001 when the USA the home of 5,00,000 to 10,00,000 Sikhs was attacked by the forces of evil. Many of their fellow American Brothers and sisters died in that attack. Likewise in the ongoing crusade against the enemies of civilized world daily the American holy warriors(soldiers) sacrifice their life.
> ...



Das recived this reply



> Thank you for e-mailing President Bush.  Your ideas and comments are
> very
> important to him.
> 
> ...



das also sent another email at an address

unitedsikhs-na@unitedsikhs.org




> Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh
> This writing is specialy addressed to Sikhs of USA. AS we are fighting a battle for our rights in France it is appaling to note that during 1986 a we had a similar battle in US and its results were not in our favour.
> 
> If you go to WWW.Sikhpride.com you will see that Sikhs were there in US army during 1 st and 2 nd world wars. There are still 2 sikhs in US army but there is no young Sikh in there.
> ...



although this matter could mave better pushed during presidential elections when we could have got the desire results from either of the candidates.

Yet it is never to late.

UK army also tells Sikhs that in case of biological/Nuclear/Chemical a seal may be needed on thier face and temporaryly bread could be removed.But during general duty or training 5ks are allowed. The reduction of beard is only to be brought in if such attacks are bound to happen(Das thinks there is no country in the world ,which could do this foolish act by attacking US or UK by non conventional weapons).

In Such circumstances, that due to operational needs beard was reduced.Once such situation is over,The person can go to Gurudwara and ask for Tankha ceromony. And Back to the duty with full beard.

Yes,US needs a good lot of Manpower due to the situation in Iraq. You can still press your case.Hints are given above by Das. Later it is possible that 3rd Great War ,Which is fought in an unconventional way with an unconventional enemy ,who is terrorist. The Final theatre of this war could be Pakistan.Sikhs have beard,many of them are with the same ethenic Asian stock as of Pakistani,many of them know Urdu and Punjabi.
This makes them potentially usefull for intelligence point of view for USA.

In the mean time,if someone in USA has dual citizenship and other half is British,or any a green card holder of USA ,who is a commen wealth citizen.

Or any commenwealth citizen around the world. They can join UK Army(www.army.mod.uk). Let Sikhs prove there metel as there ancetors did in last two WARs. Let USA and France know that there Turbaned enemy(Taliban or Al Qaeda) is Defeated by there turbaned brothers(Sikhs).

Akal will help you.


----------

